# Fresh off the lathe, Mesquite with elk horn accent ring



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Just finished this call today, Mesquite with an elk horn accent ring, Beautiful piece of mesquite. Closed reed distress. $32.00 to your door. Enjoy.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking stock! Well done Rick


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking call

the mesquite and elk horn look very nice together


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking call, Rick !!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm sure liking the mesquite, it turns nicely and finishes real pretty.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking call-- do you have any mesquite root or burl to work with?


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Jswift, No i don't but would love to get my hands on some.


----------



## Joshster (Jan 11, 2013)

All you call makers on here make some really beautiful pieces! I made my first call today...PVC with a plastic reed cut from razor blade packaging... I did it as an experiment after seeing it online. Really surprised it worked and my 2 year old loves his new toy. Although wife isn't as excited. Maybe I'll graduate to something more artistic and worthy of posting one day


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Joshster said:


> my 2 year old loves his new toy. Although wife isn't as excited.


Too funny! I started with PVC and a latex glove. It escalated quickly.... Don't forget to show us pics of the progress.


----------



## Joshster (Jan 11, 2013)

Will do. I can see how this could become addicting, always trying to outdo your last project.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great combination of materials.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet Moses, that there's perdier than muh girlfrand!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet looking call !


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This call has sold, Thanks everyone. Rick


----------

